# Unbearable Heat and Humidity



## Rhino690 (Jul 30, 2016)

Hello

I live in Florida and as can be imagined, it's hot and humid - just like many other areas around the country and beyond. However, not everyone has a workshop in their garage. My question is this; has anyone on this forum tried to divide off a portion of their garage/workshop with perhaps some heavy-duty plastic (visquine???) and then installed a window AC? If so, what did you use for the partition and how well did it work?

I love to make/fix things but as I get older it is becomming harder and harder to even go into the garage, let alone work in it. So I end up with 1-2 hours at the beginning and end of the day to work inside my shop.

Any thoughts/Ideas?

Thank you for taking the time to help an old man continue to work in his garage and enjoy the finer things in life which is helping others.

Mark


----------



## sawdustdad (Dec 23, 2015)

A window A/C will do wonders to make your work area more comfortable. Go for it.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

yep - better than dripping sweat into your freshly applied finish !!
do it !!!

Hailing from Kissimmee !!

.

.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm in Texas, no window in my garage. If I had one, there would be AC in there immediately. Guy next door to me cut open his brick wall and put one in there, and now the bricks are falling apart and the AC is drooping. Should have hired a pro.

Anyway - DO IT! I wouldn't worry about dividing it up in plastic.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

Same boat with the heat situation. No window in garage and even if it did, HOA would not allow a window unit. I've been thinking about insulating the garage doors and looking a Portacool units. ...just not sure what an evaporative cooler will do the tools and wood. Ideally, a mini split would be perfect


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I also hail from Florida. I believe Jay Bates lives in Mississippi installed AC in his garage work shop. No one that I know of has separated the garage in two.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

I separated mine with a full, insulated permanent wall. So shop is a completely separate room now (shop is 1 of 3 garage bays). But anything, such as plastic, is better than nothing. I think it would help a lot. Window units are cheap and no reason not to give it a go. I put in a mini-split and now my shop is every bit as temperature controlled as any room in the house. Actually better than most of my house.

I have a friend who installed one of those inexpensive stand alone units that is not a closed system. So is not that efficient. He has a very small shop area off his garage. Actually vents the heat from the AC into his garage and the return air slips by the plastic he has as an opening. It'd be better to vent outside, but that was not an option for him. It works really well for him. But his shop space is very small <100>d give the window AC unit a go, again because it is cheap and it may work well for you. If not, you can look at something better like a mini-split. My guess is the window AC may work just fine. It will be noisier, and more expensive to operate. But how much it affects your electric bill will depend a lot on how much you use it.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm in central FL and would recommend a mini-split. Well worth the investment, IMO. My electric bill barely increased with the new system and it's a super comfortable 79 degrees in there. Love it. My HOA had no problems with the mini-spilt either; I also insulated the attic and the garage door.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I live in South Mississippi and live with high heat and humidity. My shop is 1200 sq ft and although it gets pretty hot, a 36" fan manages to keep it from being intolerable. As long as you can maintain a breeze, the evaporative process does it's work and keeps you relatively cool. I also have a smaller room within the shop that has A/C because there is where I do machining. Sweat doesn't mix with precision machine surfaces and precision measurement tools.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Window units work well. Im in MO, not FL etc, but it still gets into the mid and upper 90's with 50% and higher humidity. I have a 12k 110V unit that keeps the large 24×28 2 car garage very nice. I use a WIN 100 tstat with an integrated 110V 15A contactor, $40 on Amazon, that the unit plugs into and a short ext cord from the tstat to wall outlet. I use a hi velocity blower fan, like a carpet dryer, a Kobalt from Lowes, to circulate air.

My garage goor is insulated and there is substantial insulation blown in the ceiling. I also leave it on 24×7 once the heat starts - if I dont it takes all night to pull down. A small 110V ceramic heater keeps it plenty warm in the winter.

If a window unit cant be used, a split system, there are many types, will work well, just a lot more expensive than a window unit. Stay away from the "portable" units that use flex ducts for outside condenser air - they cant move enough air

Evap cooling units only work in very low humidity areas with a max of ~ 95F, ie hi desert, where it cools down at night.


----------



## sawdustdad (Dec 23, 2015)

A 12k BTU unit will cool an average (insulated) 2 car garage easily.

I have a 1.5 ton heat pump in my 28×46 super insulated workshop. Maintains 72 deg. when it's 95 to 100 outside. Here it is just after installation, during construction. Actually had a pair of 6k BTU window units in it while working on the heat pump install. The 2 small A/C units actually cooled the entire shop quite well.










If you garage is attached to the house, you might only need a 6k to 8k unit. I have a 6k BTU unit in my attached two car garage and it cools it quite well.

One other consideration, beyond making working conditions tolerable, is the dehumidification helps prevent tool rusting and keeps kiln dried lumber from absorbing too much moisture.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Move to Canada , soon enough it will be 40 below.
Its 30c or 83f here and I find it way to hot. I cant imagine how hot and humid it is down south.
Put the shaker in and enjoy.


----------



## Rhino690 (Jul 30, 2016)

Thanks for all your input. I think I'll try a window unit first. However, the HOA folks are not nice people so I will have to let the hedge in front of the window grow a bit taller. (LOL). And I would move to Canada in a moments notice if I could get the wife to agree. Again, thanks for the advice.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Window A/c unit or split system would work well.

How hot would you say it is?


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I have one of those portable A/C units designed to vent out a window with hoses. My garage has no windows so I bought 2 ports for the garage door designed for mechanics to vent car exhaust so I can vent the A/C through the door. It makes my garage bearable in the Texas heat and humidity. It also has a heat pump which makes it bearable on the coldest days in the winter too. A window unit will be cheaper and more efficient but if you don't have a window the exhaust ports work very well with the portable units. I'd would make sure it is at least 12,000 BTU for a 2 car garage.


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

I have a friend that has a set-up like Lazyman just mentioned and it does a pretty good job for him. He has a cat door in the wall by his entrance and he modified an adapter to use it for the exhaust when he needs it. ( Bet it was a surprise for the cat the first time he tried to use it. ) LOL


----------



## Rhino690 (Jul 30, 2016)

> Window A/c unit or split system would work well.
> 
> How hot would you say it is?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

You hang a sheet of visquine up and air condition one side in Florida, I hope the other side has good drainage…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey Woodbutcherbynight. Is there a 10th level of Hell?

- Rhino690
[/QUOTE]

Not sure, in Iraq we got up to 160F a few times. Most of the time in the summer it hung around 110-130F. It was like breathing in the air from a oven.

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Can someone explain what this heat and humidity thing is? I have 58 currently and forecast for tomorrow is a high of 49.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

My 990 sqft garage shop is usually cool unti 2 or 3 in the afternoon as long as I keep the doors and windows closed. I have a very well insulated shop R19 walls and R 30 ceiling. When I had the slab poured for the floor no insulation just plastic vapor barrier for moisture so it draws the cool ground temperature. Someday I will get around to getting a window air because no HOA around to regulate what I do. I wish I could tap the cool air from the pools heat pump but it only runs when the outside temperature is reasonable (below 78). The upstairs garage apartment uses a 5k btu window unit that works great for my daughter it is about 660 sqft.


----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

I feel your pain… I'm in Pinellas Park… I ended up grabbing a 14000 BTU portable AC for my 300sq ft shop. I have a sliding glass door on 2 sides of the ship that heat up the room… Check Amazon Warehouse. Mine was a new open box and I got it for $200 vs the $450 it should have been.

Put in an AC, you won't regret it.

Rich


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I live in Ft. Myers. I feel your pain. I put in a split unit. Works amazing. I did insulate the garage doors. A window unit can be pushed in and your stuff stolen.


----------



## Rhino690 (Jul 30, 2016)

> Hey Woodbutcherbynight. Is there a 10th level of Hell?
> 
> I don't know how anyone can live in those conditions. I guess after time the body adapts. Thank you for your time in Iraq sir.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhino690 (Jul 30, 2016)

> Hey Woodbutcherbynight. Is there a 10th level of Hell?
> 
> I don't know how anyone can live in those conditions. I guess after time the body adapts. Thank you for your time in Iraq sir.
> 
> ...





> I feel your pain… I m in Pinellas Park… I ended up grabbing a 14000 BTU portable AC for my 300sq ft shop. I have a sliding glass door on 2 sides of the ship that heat up the room… Check Amazon Warehouse. Mine was a new open box and I got it for $200 vs the $450 it should have been.
> 
> Put in an AC, you won t regret it.
> 
> ...





> I feel your pain… I m in Pinellas Park… I ended up grabbing a 14000 BTU portable AC for my 300sq ft shop. I have a sliding glass door on 2 sides of the ship that heat up the room… Check Amazon Warehouse. Mine was a new open box and I got it for $200 vs the $450 it should have been.
> 
> Put in an AC, you won t regret it.
> 
> ...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I live in Ft. Myers. I feel your pain. I put in a split unit. Works amazing. I did insulate the garage doors. A window unit can be pushed in and your stuff stolen.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Seen this done. When I installed mine I was shall we say rather creative. A determined individual with some time and alot of effort do it. But they will work very hard for it.

LOL


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> I live in Ft. Myers. I feel your pain. I put in a split unit. Works amazing. I did insulate the garage doors. A window unit can be pushed in and your stuff stolen.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


THIS^^

I don't see how this could be objectionable to a HOA, but there can be some real anal Nazi's in some of them.


----------



## ocean (Feb 13, 2016)

I live in the FL Keys and it is hot here to but more wind than inland. I use a 5000 BTU wall A/C to cool the one car garage. I insulated the large garage door with sheets of rigid foam cut so the door still opens. Does a good job.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I live near Chicago and the heat and humidity can be bad but not as bad as down south. Luckily, I have an air conditioned and heated shop.

I recently spent a week doing woodworking just south of Salt Lake City. It got up into the low 90s but the humidity very low and barely sweat and was comfortable. This was my first time with high temperatures and low humidity and liked it.


----------



## PeteStaehling (May 3, 2015)

I did the same except I cut a hole in the wall for the hose. So far it works well considering that the swing up door fits poorly and isn't insulated ( I have a new insulated roll up door ready to install). My portable unit has AC, fan, dehumidify, and heat pump modes. So far I mostly just use dehumidify mode and it cools the space down to a tolerable level. Once I get the door installed I'll probably run the AC mode and keep it pretty cool in summer. The heat pump will be nice in the winter even here in Talahassee.


> I have one of those portable A/C units designed to vent out a window with hoses. My garage has no windows so I bought 2 ports for the garage door designed for mechanics to vent car exhaust so I can vent the A/C through the door. It makes my garage bearable in the Texas heat and humidity. It also has a heat pump which makes it bearable on the coldest days in the winter too.  A window unit will be cheaper and more efficient but if you don t have a window the exhaust ports work very well with the portable units. I d would make sure it is at least 12,000 BTU for a 2 car garage.
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Here is another idea if you don't want to modify your door or add a window. A friend sent me this idea for a "portable" mini-split a while ago that I thought was pretty clever:


----------



## Rhino690 (Jul 30, 2016)

> Here is another idea if you don t want to modify your door or add a window. A friend sent me this idea for a "portable" mini-split a while ago that I thought was pretty clever:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Great workaround for those HOA nazi's. Thankfully I do not have to deal with them.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

What a great idea. It looks like it's just on a moving dolly. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

> Great workaround for those HOA nazi s. Thankfully I do not have to deal with them.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I figured you guys would find that idea as interesting as I did but don't put it past the HOA's to complain. There is always someone without enough to do who will decide that they don't like it and try to stop you from using it or at least make you move it inside when you aren't using it.


----------



## TonyRadon (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi Mark,
I understand the heat & humidity issues your experiencing in FL because it's the same here in Myrtle Beach. 
FYI, I have started to improve the working conditions in my garage/workshop.

First, I bought an 50 pint dehumidifier, this allows me to work in the garage heat but not experience the humidity - vast improvement by itself.

Second, since my metal garage door gets direct sunlight it get to be as hot as 120 degrees (I have an laser thermometer). I installed a reflective product called "Reach Barrier 3559 Silvertanium Radiant Barrier" it reflects 95% of the radiant heat hitting my garage door. Outside the door registers 120 degrees inside it was 93 degrees. You get it at Home Depot in a 25.5 in. x 250 ft. roll costing $100.98. This is enough to cover two 2-car doors.

I attached it with a GE high temp silicon adhesive called: Iron Grip (Lowes Item # 760424). I used Iron Grip instead of the typical doubled sided adhesive tape for several reasons: 15 mins work time vs. the one shot to get it right doubled sided tape. You can apply it on surfaces as hot as 125













































degrees and after it cures in 24 hours it's rated for 300 degrees conditions.

All of my 24 panel were about 3" too long so I cut the roll on my chop saw in one cut then I used plywood templates to cut them to length.

I also will be installing this foil in my garage attic to block the effects of the direct sun beating down all day up there.

All the best,
Tony


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

> I have one of those portable A/C units designed to vent out a window with hoses. My garage has no windows so I bought 2 ports for the garage door designed for mechanics to vent car exhaust so I can vent the A/C through the door. It makes my garage bearable in the Texas heat and humidity. It also has a heat pump which makes it bearable on the coldest days in the winter too. A window unit will be cheaper and more efficient but if you don t have a window the exhaust ports work very well with the portable units. I d would make sure it is at least 12,000 BTU for a 2 car garage.
> 
> - Lazyman


I too have a roll-around portable AC. I took out one of the segments to my garage door and cut a pressure treated 2×12 to fit. Cut a hole in it to vent the AC through. Keeps me comfortable enough.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

I got a mini-split installed last Friday. I've had four shop days instead of none thanks to it. Sunday wasn't too hot, but it was super-humid, and I set it in "dry" mode most of the day. Had a puddle in the alley where the drain runs all day long.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I am in coastal Texas, with much of the same climate as you. My entire garage is set aside as a shop, and I use a portable AC unit that I have ducted using 5" dryer vent type ducts. Not super easy to find, but it works. The hardest part was insulating the garage!

FWIW, I will NOT be keeping this setup forever. Once this portable unit dies, I am redoing the siding between the doors where this ducting routes, and replace it with a split system. Much more reliable, and I can set it up with a WiFi smart thermostat that I can control remotely via my smart home app… Say turn the AC in the shop on at 4:00 so the shop is nice and cold when I get home from work at 5:15…


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

We are in the midst of some hot and sticky stuff here in New England. I always like to understand the science behind things like this:
https://www.theonion.com/scientists-trace-heat-wave-to-massive-star-at-center-of-1819572838


----------



## DBDesigns (May 29, 2018)

Mark,
I'm in Atlanta so I understand your predicament with the heat and I'm thinking outside the box here.

"Dude, you live on Tampa Bay, some of the most productive fishing grounds in the world."

So here's my suggestion. Air condition the entire garage, fish all day, and do your woodworking at night and during the spring fall and winter. I have caught more big fish in Tampa Bay and Sarasota Bay in the summer than anywhere else in the south. It's a blast!

Also, if you don't already have one, maybe its time for a boat build.

Stay cool.
Best regards,
Tim


----------



## Chashint (Aug 14, 2016)

I have been using a portable AC unit and I have been quite pleased with it. 
My shop is a 20×20 attached garage with no insulation.
Today at 3:00pm it was 102*F outside and the garage was 88*F.

That mini split on wheels is very interesting. If I had though of that I might have one of those DIY Mr Cool units instead of the portable unit.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Most of the A/C failures I hear about are because of the lack of adequate insulation. Insulation is the one item that people tend to "short change", myself included. My 1200 sf shop is air conditioned, but I don't use it because of the lack of adequate insulation. I try to keep cool with a 36" fan, but I know I will have to do something about the insulation. My shop got so cluttered, it got too difficult to get insulation in place. The overhead and 75% of the walls and doors are now insulated, but it is the bare minimum. It has been up for maybe 8 years , but the intrusion of birds and squirrels in the overhead has destroyed a lot of the insulation. Hopefully I can get enough money together to properly get the insulation done. When I tell the missus how much money I need to insulate, she points out to me the things that need to be done in the house. I guess it's the priorities that determines what gets done and what doesn't. I just spent $855 for a DRO for my milling machine and I know any mention of an insulation upgrade will put me in "hot" water, literally speaking.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Rhino,
I have been watching this thread with interest. I live in Iowa, but we can get some pretty hot and humid days. Now not many, but I have worked a long time to get good tools and I am not happy with a shop in the upper 80's. I AM NOT going to drip sweat onto my iron an stain it forever and all time! I have a good sized shop at 26×36 and I started out with two portable A/C units. They were close to worthless…one was 8000 and the other was 12000 btu. I tried everything, I raised them up on 3 or 4' shelves, put fans in front of them, everything. I finally just sold one and got an 8,000 btu window unit. It works so much better, and I supplement it with the 12,000 portable…...only because that window empties onto my patio which I have spent considerable time and money to fix up and don't want an ugly backside of an A/C unit in it. I intend to get another unit at the end of the season when they are being blown out and just cut a hole and mount it on the back of the garage. On a 95 day with 90 percent humidity I am now in the upper 70s. I am happy with that. My garage is well insulated though, that really makes a difference.

On another note, I have spent a fair amount of time in your fair city. I have a friend that had a fairly successful business and still lives there and I visit him every other year or so. I like it there. Of course we go in January, so it beats Iowa by far…..nice place!


----------

